# Anyone else here use last.fm?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

If so, post 'em 

http://www.last.fm/user/arcaneholocaust


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here you go. http://www.last.fm/user/Moodiesfan41


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to have one that was simply "Crudblud" with about 30000 plays on it, but then I deleted it for some reason I have completely forgotten, made another one and have significantly less action on it.

http://www.last.fm/user/Cruddybluds


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/Bowagahija

I stopped using it a while back but even though the scrobbler's off sometimes it still scrobbles stuff sometimes for some reason.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I had one as well before with over 30 000 plays. But it's old. I have made a new one http://www.last.fm/user/Ravndalen


----------

